# Urine Gone -



## ahappystamper (May 13, 2005)

I saw this on an info-mercial and was wondering if it really works. I know Scooby peed on my carpet in our bedroom because I woke up & smelled it. (eewwwww







) So does this stuff work or has something else worked better for you? One thing I hate is for our fairly new carpet to smell like puppy pee!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I've been on the search for a good cleaner and right now I'm using some dual action carpet spray and this shammy thing I got at the state fair. What I do is get the shammy wet first and then wring out the water from it so that it is just damp. I fold it into 4ths and then put it on top of the wet spot. I don't put any pressure on it at first. I leave it there for a minute or two. I then put a little pressure on it for another 30 seconds or so. This usually pulls up all of the urine from the carpet. After this I spray it with the carpet cleaner. I need to check it with the blacklight but so far it is working really well for me.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Don't waste your money! I ordered some, and first it was on backorder for about a month. Though when I ordered there was no mention of that. Then all I received when my order should have been there was a yellow post card telling me it was on backorder. Then...it doesn't work any better than anything else I've tried. The best thing that has worked for me I got at WalMart. I think the name is Kidz n Petz or something like that. I used it in my steamcleaner, then after giving it some time to dry I also sprayed with Febreze, and 2 days later, I still haven't gotten even a whiff of urine. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hambys97_@Oct 8 2005, 09:18 PM
> *Don't waste your money!  I ordered some, and first it was on backorder for about a month.  Though when I ordered there was no mention of that.  Then all I received when my order should have been there was a yellow post card telling me it was on backorder.  Then...it doesn't work any better than anything else I've tried.  The best thing that has worked for me I got at WalMart.  I think the name is Kidz n Petz or something like that.  I used it in my steamcleaner, then after giving it some time to dry I also sprayed with Febreze, and 2 days later, I still haven't gotten even a whiff of urine.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=107823*


[/QUOTE]


I got some of that and I like it too....
Much cheaper than Nature's Miracle stuff, and smells better....
Did you dilute it in the steam cleaner, or use if full strength?
I just used it full strength on the potty spots....I haven't tried it in my steamer yet.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

My cleaner has a separate container for the cleaning solution and water. So, it goes full strength into the steamcleaner, and is mixed right before going on the carpet. So, I would guess if you were mixing yours straight in water, I use approx. 1/2 a bottle for a full container of water. But the carpet smells absolutely great, even today!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey I just thought of this I had some costum carpets made about 10 yrs back and they told me to clean with only one cleaner HOST brand it looks like saw dust. you put it on the spot , rub in to carpet, let dry then vacumn. It's like a sponge.( exspands) I haven't used it in a couple of years I think I will look around and see if I can find it again. Will let u know what happens







it work good on spots. I think I stop using it because the place I bought it went out of business









PS I'm the worst speller in the world Sorry everyone


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I have been on the search for something to take out pee stains because Pixie is constantly going back to the same spots to pee. And everything I've used doesn't take it all out and I can still see the spots w/ a blacklight. Well, yesterday I came across a home remedy solution courtesy of *rrosenberry* on the Yorkie Talk forum and tried it on a HUGE pee spot and it's gone today! Here's the recipe:

1 bottle of Hydrogen Peroxide
1 tablespoon of Baking Soda
1 teaspoon of dishsoap (I used Dawn)

Put it in a spray bottle and saturate the area, let it dry overnight and vaccuum up in the morning. Don't store it closed up though because I think it could cause some kind of reaction.. I left it in the bottle but took the top off. Also, test a small area first to make sure it isn't going to discolor your carpets. It worked like a dream for mine (I have beige carpet).. the spot doesn't even show up under the blacklight and it doesn't smell like pee!







I've also heard people on the Yorkie Talk forum rave about OdoBan.. they said you can find that at Sam's or Walmart.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Oct 19 2005, 10:42 AM
> *I have been on the search for something to take out pee stains because Pixie is constantly going back to the same spots to pee.  And everything I've used doesn't take it all out and I can still see the spots w/ a blacklight.  Well, yesterday I came across a home remedy solution courtesy of rrosenberry on the Yorkie Talk forum and tried it on a HUGE pee spot and it's gone today!  Here's the recipe:
> 
> 1 bottle of Hydrogen Peroxide
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I will have to try that! Thanks


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Belle will sometimes pee in her bed and also on my bed I have a rubber sheet with a fleece blanket for when she sleeps with me but she will pee on that sometimes too. I'm thinking that I don't get all of the urine smell out when I wash them. I'm going to try the home made remedy and see if that works. I'm hoping when she gets her bed/ramp from Joe that she will use that to get off the bed and go on her wee wee pad in my room. It is frustrating, I'm glad that it is only on occasion.


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi All,

OdoBan can be purchased at Walmart. It works pretty well. But I will have to say that while you first apply it it has a pleasant smell, the next day it somehow does not smell that great. It gives off a funny odor.

I found that the Bissell Pet Odor and Stain removal forumla (the one to use with the Spot Lifter machine. That one seems to leave a very pleasant clean smell and seems to be better at removing "hot" spots. I purchased a small spray bottle at a beauty supply store and just pour some in it. It proved real useful in removing the smell from one "hot spot" in the kitchen my male puppy picked for accidents. That is what I use nowadays when he sort of misses the puppy potty/grid. BTW it seems to be much cheaper! Training him to go indoors is finally getting through to him! Hurray!

Good luck.


----------



## MamatoKids (Nov 1, 2005)

Try Orecks No Return. I spray no return, leave for some time & then vaccuum. I also use the Oreck crystals for carpet... they are the bestest in creating a very fresh aroma in the house.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

> I have been on the search for something to take out pee stains because Pixie is constantly going back to the same spots to pee. And everything I've used doesn't take it all out and I can still see the spots w/ a blacklight. Well, yesterday I came across a home remedy solution courtesy of *rrosenberry* on the Yorkie Talk forum and tried it on a HUGE pee spot and it's gone today! Here's the recipe:
> 
> 1 bottle of Hydrogen Peroxide
> 1 tablespoon of Baking Soda
> ...



I use that solution, too. It even took out a stain my nefews ferret had left on my rug. My rugs are fairly new and a light color, too.







The thing I liked about that Urine Gone product is they send you a free black light with your order. The black light alone in PetSmart is 20 bucks...so, it's a pretty good deal.



Max on his favorite wee-wee pad.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I use one half white vinegar and one half water in a spray bottle and it works great (is cheap too) I thoroughly spray the area, leave it alone for about 5 minutes and then place a towel on it to soak up excess and let dry.









Ginny (and Zoe and Bella)


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Nothing works from TV, and I still get fooled everytime







I haven't tried that one though


----------



## NewMommie (Jan 19, 2006)

> I use one half white vinegar and one half water in a spray bottle and it works great (is cheap too) I thoroughly spray the area, leave it alone for about 5 minutes and then place a towel on it to soak up excess and let dry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does it leave a vineagery smell? Or discolor the carpet? I find that home remedies are usually the best!


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

Well not to be completely off topic but I am glad to see I am not the only one still battling with dogs thinking the carpet is their universal pee pad!







In fact I am shampooing the carpets this weekend!


----------



## skycheyan (Mar 13, 2006)

> Nothing works from TV, and I still get fooled everytime
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just have to tell you all our babies are so cute but sparkey has to have one of the cutest faces I have seen. He is such a good poser. Nicholas runs off when he sees the cmara. Sorry of topic just had to tell you.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's really important to know, no matter what we use we have to get the product down into the padding if the urine has set in. That enzyme in the urine is what multiplies and keeps the odor coming back if we don't get to the entire spot down deep. My carpet cleaners said always squirt around the spot first so it doesn't bleed outward. Then fill in with the product. Spraying often doesn't get deep enough..I use a bottle with a nozzle that almost pours out in a thinner stream. It saturates faster and deeper...because more product is pouring into the carpet.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

We have had great results with Simple Solution. Gets the whole stain and all smells totally out of carpeting. It also even removed an older stain totally.

Good luck!

Melanie Lee


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

> We have had great results with Simple Solution. Gets the whole stain and all smells totally out of carpeting. It also even removed an older stain totally.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Melanie Lee[/B]


thats what i use too~ simple solution. It gets the stain out and smell but i havnt tested it throughly with a black light. but so far its good


----------

